

How to work the press - volandovengo
http://validating.it/media-strategy-for-startups

======
volandovengo
Ben Kaplan, who has been on Oprah and done quite the PR circuit, outlined 5
practical steps to getting noticed by the press last night in Santiago. This
is the summary.

------
kamakazizuru
great read!

------
solarix
good tips!

